# What's the best way to freeze home made polish sausage?



## jipnsmoke (Mar 5, 2012)

If you don't have a vacuum sealer, whats the best way to freeze. The reason I ask is I made some sausage links and froze them in a freezer bag. They were covered whit ice and ice crystals. Don't know if that really hurt them or not. Should I individually rap them with plastic rap and then put in bag? Or freeze them in a freezer first (openly)and then put them in a freezer bag? Done this with breakfast patties I made and worked out well. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Personally, I would freeze them individually then wrap them in plastic wrap and into a baggie.


----------



## fishwrestler (Mar 6, 2012)

I lay them on a cookie sheet on waxed paper until firm. Then Vacuum seal them in bags of 4.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2012)

You can either freeze first or not...Wrap individually in plastic, then arrange them in a Zip type bag. Press as much air out of the bag as you can and begin sealing the bag, leaving enough room for a Drinking Straw. Suck out the remaining air, using the straw, and Quickly seal the bag as you pull the straw out with your teeth...Works great! Kielbasa looses flavor if frozen for more than a few months. Good luck...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Mar 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You can either freeze first or not...Wrap individually in plastic, then arrange them in a Zip type bag. Press as much air out of the bag as you can and begin sealing the bag, leaving enough room for a Drinking Straw. Suck the remaining air using the straw and Quickly seal the bag as you pull the straw out with your teeth...Works great! Kielbasa looses flavor if frozen for more than a few months. Good luck...JJ











Joe


----------



## jipnsmoke (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks all for the great advise. I'm going to try the wrap individually in plastic and arrange them in a Zip lock freezer bag.

Also I'll keep in mind, Kielbasa looses flavor if frozen for more than a few months.

I made three different recipes all were very good. One recipe all of the family like so now I know which one to make next time. Looks like  we'll be eating allot of them for awhile.

Thanks again ALL

Jim


----------

